

An Immune System Trained to Kill Cancer - booz
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/13/health/13gene.html?pagewanted=3&_r=3&hp

======
egiva
Note: the link takes you to page 3 of the article, so you'll have to flip back
to page 1.

~~~
ggchappell
Better yet, here's the single-page version:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/13/health/13gene.html?hp=&...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/13/health/13gene.html?hp=&pagewanted=all)

